# Figlia e nuovo compagno



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

ciao a tutti, mia figlia non accetta il nuovo compagno della mia ex. Per il momento si frequentano e basta niente convivenza. Lei mi racconta che sta male quando c'è lui lo vie come un intruso. Sono arrivati i mal di testa e a scuola è distratta...consiglio?


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2018)

parla con la tua ex moglie e fai presente il disagio di vostra figlia, se non è una stronza vera, dovrebbe chiedere al suo nuovo ganzo di fare un passo indietro o almeno di rallentare la corsa fino a che vostra figlia non avrà digerito la cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, mia figlia non accetta il nuovo compagno della mia ex. Per il momento si frequentano e basta niente convivenza. Lei mi racconta che sta male quando c'è lui lo vie come un intruso. Sono arrivati i mal di testa e a scuola è distratta...consiglio?


Tua figlia lo dice a te o anche a lei?
Può essere un modo per dirti che lei non ti vuole sostituire.
Oppure può essere un modo per sapere se tu accetti che lei si relazioni con un’altra figura maschile.
Oppure se, visto che c’è un altro, tu la abbandonerai.
Non prendere alla lettera quello che dice, non è neanche chiara a lei la situazione.
Chiedi un colloquio con esperti.
Trovo molto pericoloso cambiare le scelte adulte in base a un vago malessere di una ragazzina, significherebbe caricarla di responsabilità non sue.


----------



## Outdider (8 Ottobre 2018)

Oppure, vuol solo dirti che vorrebbe vivere con te ma ha paura di chiedertelo, ha paura del "non si può".


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, mia figlia non accetta il nuovo compagno della mia ex. Per il momento si frequentano e basta niente convivenza. Lei mi racconta che sta male quando c'è lui lo vie come un intruso. Sono arrivati i mal di testa e a scuola è distratta...consiglio?


Parlerei con la mia ex
E' necessario che la ragazza lo frequenti?
Che lo veda come un intruso mi sembra la cosa più "normale" del mondo


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Ottobre 2018)

Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, mia figlia non accetta il nuovo compagno della mia ex. Per il momento si frequentano e basta niente convivenza. Lei mi racconta che sta male quando c'è lui lo vie come un intruso. Sono arrivati i mal di testa e a scuola è distratta...consiglio?


appurare che non sia stata molestata , poi per il resto a piccoli passi


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> parla con la tua ex moglie e fai presente il disagio di vostra figlia, se non è una stronza vera, dovrebbe chiedere al suo nuovo ganzo di fare un passo indietro o almeno di rallentare la corsa fino a che vostra figlia non avrà digerito la cosa.


il ganzo fa i passi in avanti xchè è lei che lo vuole. La mia ex è debole e non riesce a stare sola quindi il tipo sta sempre tra i piedi e mia figlia è gelosa di questo sia x la mamma che per me.


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> appurare che non sia stata molestata , poi per il resto a piccoli passi


no niente molestie..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> il ganzo fa i passi in avanti xchè è lei che lo vuole. La mia ex è debole e non riesce a stare sola quindi il tipo sta sempre tra i piedi e mia figlia è gelosa di questo sia x la mamma che per me.


Allora il problema è tua moglie


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tua figlia lo dice a te o anche a lei?
> Può essere un modo per dirti che lei non ti vuole sostituire.
> Oppure può essere un modo per sapere se tu accetti che lei si relazioni con un’altra figura maschile.
> Oppure se, visto che c’è un altro, tu la abbandonerai.
> ...


lei vorrebbe che tornassi a casa e stessi con loro...


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Outdider ha detto:


> Oppure, vuol solo dirti che vorrebbe vivere con te ma ha paura di chiedertelo, ha paura del "non si può".


non lascerebbe mai la mamma


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlerei con la mia ex
> E' necessario che la ragazza lo frequenti?
> Che lo veda come un intruso mi sembra la cosa più "normale" del mondo


lui va a casa quasi tutte le sere...nei fine settimana vanno fuori porta tutti insieme
è la mia ex che non riesce a stare sola e lo vuole intorno


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


6 anni


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> lui va a casa quasi tutte le sere...nei fine settimana vanno fuori porta tutti insieme
> è la mia ex che non riesce a stare sola e lo vuole intorno


Ti ho risposto sopra
Il problema è la tua ex
Non riesco a darti un consiglio perchè per me i miei figli verrebbero comunque prima e non li metterei in una situazione come questa


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora il problema è tua moglie


certo che è lei...ma non posso dirle di non rifarsi una vita ormai sono 2 anni che è finita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti ho risposto sopra
> Il problema è la tua ex
> Non riesco a darti un consiglio perchè per me i miei figli verrebbero comunque prima e non li metterei in una situazione come questa


quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> certo che è lei...ma non posso dirle di non rifarsi una vita ormai sono 2 anni che è finita.


si però le puoi dire di fare attenzione alla bimba, di darle tempo. Proponi di tenerla più spesso tu, così lei è più libera di vivere questa nuova vita.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> certo che è lei...ma non posso dirle di non rifarsi una vita ormai sono 2 anni che è finita.


Tra rifarsi una vita e imporre un compagno ai figli ce ne passa


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> 6 anni


che ad una bimba di 6 anni manchi il papà è ovvio.

che tua moglie non si ponga il problema al punto dal fare la gita fuori porta domenicale con un uomo che non è il padre di sta bambina è veramente da menarla col randello


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ad una bimba di 6 anni manchi il papà è ovvio.
> 
> che tua moglie non si ponga il problema al punto dal fare la gita fuori porta domenicale con un uomo che non è il padre di sta bambina è veramente da menarla col randello


Un po meno violenta ma quoto


----------



## Lara3 (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, mia figlia non accetta il nuovo compagno della mia ex. Per il momento si frequentano e basta niente convivenza. Lei mi racconta che sta male quando c'è lui lo vie come un intruso. Sono arrivati i mal di testa e a scuola è distratta...consiglio?


Ciao !
Quindi da 2 anni separati...
Tu come sei messo ? 
Ancora solo o hai una compagna ?


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Quindi da 2 anni separati...
> Tu come sei messo ?
> Ancora solo o hai una compagna ?


single...


----------



## void (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> 6 anni


6 anni!, l'eta' dei principi e delle fate, delle scoperte. L'eta' in cui I riferimenti danno tranquillita' e serenita'.

Penso che la sua paura piu' grande sia che l'intrusione del nuovo compagno della tua ex possa in qualche modo togliere te (uno dei suoi 2 riferimenti principali) dalla sua vita. E' sicuramente destabilizzante.

Penso che qualche esperto ti possa consigliare nel dettaglio, ma se tu e tua moglie ne parlaste insieme e poi parlaste con lei rassicurandola sul tuo ruolo e sulla tua presenza non sarebbe male.

Poi magari le gite fuoriporta tua moglie, almeno per adesso, potrebbe farle da sola, magari lasciando la bambina con te.

Stalle vicino, falle sentire che sei unico, insostituibile e non disposto a farti sostituire.

:up:


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Ottobre 2018)

void ha detto:


> 6 anni!, l'eta' dei principi e delle fate, delle scoperte. L'eta' in cui I riferimenti danno tranquillita' e serenita'.
> 
> Penso che la sua paura piu' grande sia che l'intrusione del nuovo compagno della tua ex possa in qualche modo togliere te (uno dei suoi 2 riferimenti principali) dalla sua vita. E' sicuramente destabilizzante.
> 
> ...


grazie


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> lei vorrebbe che tornassi a casa e stessi con loro...


Quindi è un messaggio per te.
Tu sei sicuro della separazione o ti senti abbandonato?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> 6 anni


Pensavo più grande.
È sicuro che significa quello che ho già scritto.


----------



## Frithurik (8 Ottobre 2018)

L'altra bambina come sta, come reagisce, e' piu' Piccola?


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è un messaggio per te.
> Tu sei sicuro della separazione o ti senti abbandonato?


sicuro. Mi dispiace non vivere la quotidianità con mia figlia per il resto non ho dubbi sulla scelta. C'è da ricostruirsi una vita, al di là di una relazione con una donna, intendo una infinita serie di ore da investire su se stessi che prima erano colme di impegni familiari. In parte ho iniziato, palestra, università, associazionismo, suono in una band, hanno la media di 30 anni! vediamo cosa riserva il futuro e cosa sarò da grande


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> L'altra bambina come sta, come reagisce, e' piu' Piccola?


molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> lei vorrebbe che tornassi a casa e stessi con loro...


Il problema è che il nuovo uomo impedisce alla bambina di sognare di riavere la famiglia riunita.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

Da figlio di genitori separati:
mio padre ha sempre avuto altre donne, ma in qualche modo mi ha fatto sentire da ragazzo al centro della sua vita, pur non vivendo con lui.
Ogni donna non era in concorrenza con me, forse perché ogni donna non era importante e lui non ha mai più convissuto.
Ho vissuto molte esperienze da solo con lui, dagli 11 ai 20 anni.
Con mia madre invece c'era più sofferenza. Lei aveva un altro uomo e un altro figlio e un'altra casa.
Quando durante le vacanze stavamo tutti insieme io soffrivo perché mi sentivo escluso.
Il centro si era spostato nella nuova famiglia, mentre io rimanevo un retaggio della vecchia.
I bambini hanno necessità di sentirsi al centro dell'interesse dei genitori, soprattutto quando arrivano all'adolescenza e si devono staccare da loro.
Se c'è un legame compromesso il distacco diventa difficile e doloroso.
A 6 anni i punti di riferimento sono i due genitori e il desiderio è di esclusività.
Condividere una mamma con un nuovo partner che sembra più attraente e interessante del figlio è enormemente stressante per un bambino.


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema è che il nuovo uomo impedisce alla bambina di sognare di riavere la famiglia riunita.


SI, PENSAVO QUESTO. FINO A QUANDO USCIVANO DA AMICI, CON ALTRI AMICI, LO VEDEVA COME UNO ZIO SIMPATICO CHE FACEVA REGALI. ADESSO CHE LO VEDE IN ATTEGGIAMENTI DIVERSI SI STA PREOCCUPANDO E VORREBBE SPAZIO. LA GRANDE NON ACCETTA LA NUOVA SITUAZIONE LA VEDE COME UN COPIONE CHE SI RIPROPONE


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> SI, PENSAVO QUESTO. FINO A QUANDO USCIVANO DA AMICI, CON ALTRI AMICI, LO VEDEVA COME UNO ZIO SIMPATICO CHE FACEVA REGALI. ADESSO CHE LO VEDE IN ATTEGGIAMENTI DIVERSI SI STA PREOCCUPANDO E VORREBBE SPAZIO. LA GRANDE NON ACCETTA LA NUOVA SITUAZIONE LA VEDE COME UN COPIONE CHE SI RIPROPONE


Più ti leggo più non capisco tua moglie. Mi spiace.


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più non capisco tua moglie. Mi spiace.


più che altro sembra debole e volubile


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> più che altro sembra debole e volubile


Egoista aggiungerei


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> più che altro sembra debole e volubile


Molto insicura. Non riesce a stare sola. Se distogli lo sguardo e sente mancare le attenzioni va subito a cercarle altrove. 
Il copione è lo stesso e succederà col nuovo compagno. Non si è data del tempo x scavare dentro se stessa e capirsi. Si è guardata subito intorno, un chiodo scaccia chiodo spicciolo. Io penso anche a lui che si ritrova in queste dinamiche, con 2 figlie di due relazioni diverse, con equilibri instabili. Ed è pure giovane, 30 anni...non credo consapevole della cosa, più che altro ubriacato dalla f..ga in quanto oltre ad essere bella e sensuale ci sa fare!


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Egoista aggiungerei


moolto...narcisa direi.


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Egoista aggiungerei


da come la descrive sembra più una conseguenza, anche se poi alla fine gli effetti non cambiano


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Molto insicura. Non riesce a stare sola. Se distogli lo sguardo e sente mancare le attenzioni va subito a cercarle altrove.
> Il copione è lo stesso e succederà col nuovo compagno. Non si è data del tempo x scavare dentro se stessa e capirsi. Si è guardata subito intorno, un chiodo scaccia chiodo spicciolo. Io penso anche a lui che si ritrova in queste dinamiche, con 2 figlie di due relazioni diverse, con equilibri instabili. Ed è *pure giovane, 30 anni*...non credo consapevole della cosa, più che altro ubriacato dalla f..ga in quanto oltre ad essere bella e sensuale ci sa fare!


ma sai a 30 anni con una separata con 2 figlie da relazioni diverse, non credo proprio che ritenga questo rapporto stabile.
Si diverte, in fin dei conti a lui delle "bambine" non interessa, si gode il momento con una bella donna, poi proseguirà.
Il vero problema sono le figlie. Crescono con questa immagine di uomini facilmente rimpiazzabili. Vero che una mamma deve rimanere donna, ma qui c'è un serio problema.


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sai a 30 anni con una separata con 2 figlie da relazioni diverse, non credo proprio che ritenga questo rapporto stabile.
> Si diverte, in fin dei conti a lui delle "bambine" non interessa, si gode il momento con una bella donna, poi proseguirà.
> Il vero problema sono le figlie. Crescono con questa immagine di uomini facilmente rimpiazzabili. Vero che una mamma deve rimanere donna, ma qui c'è un serio problema.


Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: "loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice!"...." per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!"


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: *"loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice!"*...." per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!"


Sentita una sacco di volte
Non capisco. Ma magari sbaglio io
Per me la tutela e la serenità dei miei figli viene prima di qualunque cosa. Preoccupante che per essere felice deve avere un uomo al suo fianco


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: "loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice!"...."* per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!*"


A un'affermazione del genere risponderei tranquillamente: "Nessun problema. Facciamo che divento io il genitore prevalente. Lasci a me casa e figlie e...".
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento il mio primo pensiero è stato per mia figlia, che aveva 6 anni, alla cui convivenza avrei dovuto rinunciare.
Di un compagno si può fare a meno. I figli sono per sempre.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: *"loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice*!"...." per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!"


Loro devono accettare...
"Loro" sono bambine, non sono adulti che sono pari a lei in quanto a capacità di comprensione e di adattamento alle situazioni.
Loro hanno bisogno di una mamma (e di un papà), non di una donna che le trascura perché crede di avere il diritto di essere felice malgrado loro.
Le scelte si fanno sulla base dei figli in quanto bambini, soprattutto quando le conseguenze di scelte non ponderate palesano problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Loro devono accettare...
> "Loro" sono bambine, non sono adulti che sono pari a lei in quanto a capacità di comprensione e di adattamento alle situazioni.
> Loro hanno bisogno di una mamma (e di un papà), non di una donna che le trascura perché crede di avere il diritto di essere felice malgrado loro.
> Le scelte si fanno sulla base dei figli in quanto bambini, soprattutto quando le conseguenze di scelte non ponderate palesano problemi.


Vale 10 verdi questo post


----------



## oriente70 (9 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Loro devono accettare...
> "Loro" sono bambine, non sono adulti che sono pari a lei in quanto a capacità di comprensione e di adattamento alle situazioni.
> Loro hanno bisogno di una mamma (e di un papà), non di una donna che le trascura perché crede di avere il diritto di essere felice malgrado loro.
> Le scelte si fanno sulla base dei figli in quanto bambini, soprattutto quando le conseguenze di scelte non ponderate palesano problemi.


Magari ragionassero tutti cosi [emoji22].


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Loro devono accettare...
> "Loro" sono bambine, non sono adulti che sono pari a lei in quanto a capacità di comprensione e di adattamento alle situazioni.
> Loro hanno bisogno di una mamma (e di un papà), non di una donna che le trascura perché crede di avere il diritto di essere felice malgrado loro.
> Le scelte si fanno sulla base dei figli in quanto bambini, soprattutto quando le conseguenze di scelte non ponderate palesano problemi.


LA CASA E' SUA COSI' COME IL MUTUO. L'UNICA BIMBA CHE POSSO AVERE CON ME E' MIA FIGLIA SU CUI POSSO VANTARE DEI DIRITTI. MIA FIGLIA NON LASCEREBBE MAI LA MAMMA E LA SORELLA ANCHE SE STRAVEDE PER ME. BISOGNA VEDERE COME SI EVOLVERA' LA SITUAZIONE DOPO L'EVENTUALE CONVIVENZA...POTREBBE METTERSI A MIO FAVORE CON SCAZZO GENERALE DI MIA FIGLIA TRA QUALCHE TEMPO E ALLORA SI POTREBBE OPTARE PER CHIEDERE L'AFFIDO PREVALENTE, TANTO IO HO CASA E SPAZIO DA ME E NESSUNA DONNA CONVIVENTE.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto


13-6=7
Quando la figlia grande aveva 7 anni è nata la sorellina ( sorellastra). 
A 6 anni la figlia grande ha vissuto quello che vive adesso tua figlia. 
Tu come ti sei comportato ? Sei entrato nella loro vita in punta dei piedi  ?
Quanto hai aspettato ?


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Scusa [MENTION=3984]riccardo[/MENTION] ma non comprendo il tuo atteggiamento passivo di fronte a quello sconsiderato della tua ex moglie.
Cioè vorresti attendere che tua figlia si " scazzi" della situazione per rinegoziare l' affido... A me sembra che tua moglie sia , a dir poco, inaffidabile come madre  presa com'è a inseguire la felicità dietro al primo paio di pantaloni papabili. 
Ecco , io non dico di scatenare una guerra,  ma nemmeno star seduto a guardare quanto " resiste " la tua piccola,che ne so proporre, " imporre" alla madre un percorso di supporto  almeno.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto


E tu la frequenti?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ci mancherebbe solo questo 





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> LA CASA E' SUA COSI' COME IL MUTUO. L'UNICA BIMBA CHE POSSO AVERE CON ME E' MIA FIGLIA SU CUI POSSO VANTARE DEI DIRITTI. MIA FIGLIA NON LASCEREBBE MAI LA MAMMA E LA SORELLA ANCHE SE STRAVEDE PER ME. BISOGNA VEDERE COME SI EVOLVERA' LA SITUAZIONE DOPO L'EVENTUALE CONVIVENZA...POTREBBE METTERSI A MIO FAVORE CON SCAZZO GENERALE DI MIA FIGLIA TRA QUALCHE TEMPO E ALLORA SI POTREBBE OPTARE PER CHIEDERE L'AFFIDO PREVALENTE, TANTO IO HO CASA E SPAZIO DA ME E NESSUNA DONNA CONVIVENTE.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

*Mamma Mia!*

La guerra crea sempre nuovi squilibri e non so come si possa consigliarla.
I bambini vogliono sicurezza, principalmente la sicurezza di non perdere gli affetti e su questo vanno rassicurati.
Se non si sa come fare, la cosa migliore è consultare uno psicologo dell’età evolutiva e non un avvocato.
Non vedo perché si debba essere giudici noi senza esserlo.
La ex appare un po’ immatura, insicura e instabile. Non è che evidenziare questi aspetti la renderà più stabile.
Se vuole il bene della bambina Riccardo deve farle sentire che le vorrà sempre bene. Per la bimba la sorella maggiore è sua sorella e vedere che non frequenta suo padre le aumenta insicurezza. Anche spiegarle che non è legalmente figlia di Riccardo non è sufficiente perché a lei di dna e anagrafe non frega nulla, le interessano gli affetti.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> LA CASA E' SUA COSI' COME IL MUTUO. L'UNICA BIMBA CHE POSSO AVERE CON ME E' MIA FIGLIA SU CUI POSSO VANTARE DEI DIRITTI. MIA FIGLIA NON LASCEREBBE MAI LA MAMMA E LA SORELLA ANCHE SE STRAVEDE PER ME. BISOGNA VEDERE COME SI EVOLVERA' LA SITUAZIONE DOPO L'EVENTUALE CONVIVENZA...POTREBBE METTERSI A MIO FAVORE CON SCAZZO GENERALE DI MIA FIGLIA TRA QUALCHE TEMPO E ALLORA SI POTREBBE OPTARE PER CHIEDERE L'AFFIDO PREVALENTE, TANTO IO HO CASA E SPAZIO DA ME E NESSUNA DONNA CONVIVENTE.


Il problema è adesso.
C'è qualcosa che non funziona in tutta questa situazione e va compreso.
Una bambina piccola può benissimo legarsi con un nuovo uomo della madre ed essere lieta nello stare con lui.
Il fatto che non accada evidenzia un problema che va risolto, magari chiedendo consulto a una persona di comprovata esperienza (come suggerito da Brunetta). 
Sulla base di quanto emergerà si dovranno prendere decisioni adeguate alla situazione.
Per quanto mi riguarda, non ho gli strumenti per farlo.
Ti posso dire che io mi sono trovato in una situazione non dissimile: mia madre si rifece una vita quando io ero bambino. Quello che non funzionò è che io da questa nuova vita fui escluso. Io infatti, pur essendo stato affidato a mia madre, non ho mai abitato con lei (il suo compagno e mio fratellastro), ma con i nonni.
Non è una "passeggiata" neppure per il padre trovarsi in questa situazione.
Quando mia moglie mi tradì fu un freno la paura di vedere entrare un altro uomo nella vita di mia figlia, ancora troppo piccola (aveva 6 anni). Mi opposi quando mia moglie pretese che per separarsi vendessimo la nostra casa proprio per evitare che lei andasse a vivere con lui portandosi dietro mia figlia.
Che fosse una paura immotivata l'ho capito a posteriori, ma in quei momenti la vivevo nel pieno.
Come vedi, ci sono sempre nodi da risolvere che però stando all'interno della coppia è difficile vedere.
C'è bisogno di un aiuto esterno.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> che ad una bimba di 6 anni manchi il papà è ovvio.
> 
> che tua moglie non si ponga il problema al punto dal fare la gita fuori porta domenicale con un uomo che non è il padre di sta bambina è veramente da menarla col randello



Se la Figlia non è felice di questa cosa certamente 
Perché diversamente non vedo il problema e pieno di famiglie allargate che funzionano bene a volte più che famiglie  normali l. Importante è un snap equilibrio e d il  Rispetto dei minori che dovrebbero venire prima di tutto


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto


Situazione ein po' complicata in effetti 
L alternarsi di  uomini no buono

Non so forse segno di debolezza di non saper stare soli

Io introdussi piano piano e ancora adesso passiamo momenti solo noi e il mio compagno capisce totalmente

Bah


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La guerra crea sempre nuovi squilibri e non so come si possa consigliarla.
> I bambini vogliono sicurezza, principalmente la sicurezza di non perdere gli affetti e su questo vanno rassicurati.
> Se non si sa come fare, la cosa migliore è consultare uno psicologo dell’età evolutiva e non un avvocato.
> Non vedo perché si debba essere giudici noi senza esserlo.
> ...


Io infatti andai da una psicologa x farmi Consigliare e ci andò anche il mio compagno
Psicologhe diverse ma i consigli furono simili


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: "loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice!"...." per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!"


 è evidente che a questa donna pesino le figlie, per lo meno le sente come un intralcio.
Ho letto le altre risposte e nonostante l'atteggiamento della tua ex sia riprovevole, non credo si possa fare nulla, a meno che tua figlia non manifesti il desiderio di venire a stare con te. 
L'altra ha buoni rapporti col padre?


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è evidente che a questa donna pesino le figlie, per lo meno le sente come un intralcio.
> Ho letto le altre risposte e nonostante l'atteggiamento della tua ex sia riprovevole, non credo si possa fare nulla, a meno che tua figlia non manifesti il desiderio di venire a stare con te.
> L'altra ha buoni rapporti col padre?


Non credo sia un peso un figlio x nessunonadesso non esagerate
Che mamma è? Fredda distaccata o cosa? 
Semplicemente  è vero che i figli affidati alla mamma limitino un po' la vita mentre il genitore non affidatario ha libertà maggiori 

Non significa viverli come un peso ma soprattutto x una donna magari giovane e che fatica a stare sola possa essere un problema trovare la quadra magari ha limiti suoi da correggere 

Non farei subito la caccia alle streghe e la condanna al rogo 

E pieno di mamme che scopano con l amico di papà che vengono quasi beatificate xche fanno cmq bene le mamme a casa

E su  un po' di apertura mentale non siamo mica nel profondo sud dove la donna deve sacrificare ogni sua realizzazione lavorativa e rifarsi una vita 

come in tutte le cose ci va il giusto modo l equilibri la delicatezza


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sentita una sacco di volte
> Non capisco. Ma magari sbaglio io
> Per me la tutela e la serenità dei miei figli viene prima di qualunque cosa. Preoccupante che per essere felice deve avere un uomo al suo fianco


Come siamo tutte brave a parlare ma poi di stare sole non se ne parla meglio un piede in casa e uno fuori raccontandoci tutte le balle del mondo 

X me Nocciola è pure pocrisia e tra donne un minimo di solidarietà e comprensione ci andrebbe

Peccato che siamo spesso troppo acide tutte


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non credo sia un peso un figlio x nessunonadesso non esagerate
> Che mamma è? Fredda distaccata o cosa?
> Semplicemente  è vero che i figli affidati alla mamma limitino un po' la vita mentre il genitore non affidatario ha libertà maggiori
> 
> ...


Ma avere una storia senza coinvolgere i figli è sacrificarsi? La vita ce la si rifà solo portando un nuovo uomo in casa? 
Perchè io sono tutto tranne che bigotta e sono del nord ma se mio figlio mi dicesse che non ha piacere che in casa ci sia un uomo diverso dal padre lo capirei e mi sembrerebbe più che normale.
A parte il fatto che io per prima non farei entrare un uomo in casa mia men che meno ora che ho due figli adolescenti che hanno diritto a loro spazi e intimità che un estraneo impedirebbe
Questo non significa che sono contro le famiglie allargate ma che la serenità dei miei figli arriverebbe sempre prima delle mie esigenze. E ripeto non vedo la privazione nel non frequentare un altro uomo in presenza dei figli


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Come siamo tutte brave a parlare ma poi di* stare sole* non se ne parla meglio un piede in casa e uno fuori raccontandoci tutte le balle del mondo
> 
> X me Nocciola è pure pocrisia e tra donne un minimo di solidarietà e comprensione ci andrebbe
> 
> Peccato che siamo spesso troppo acide tutte


Ho detto che deve stare sola? A me non sembra. Tra stare sole e non essere in grado di lasciare fuori i figli secondo me c'è differenza
Per altro se sua figlia fosse serena sarei ben contenta per tutti loro


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma avere una storia senza coinvolgere i figli è sacrificarsi? La vita ce la si rifà solo portando un nuovo uomo in casa?
> Perchè io sono tutto tranne che bigotta e sono del nord ma se mio figlio mi dicesse che non ha piacere che in casa ci sia un uomo diverso dal padre lo capirei e mi sembrerebbe più che normale.
> A parte il fatto che io per prima non farei entrare un uomo in casa mia men che meno ora che ho due figli adolescenti che hanno diritto a loro spazi e intimità che un estraneo impedirebbe
> Questo non significa che sono contro le famiglie allargate ma che la serenità dei miei figli arriverebbe sempre prima delle mie esigenze. E ripeto non vedo la privazione nel non frequentare un altro uomo in presenza dei figli


Credo sia normale dopo un po' se il sentimento è forte e sano coinvolgerli
Anzi può essere un arricchimento 

Lo sappiamo tutti che le famiglie ideali sono le tradizionali sane ci mancherebbe pure 

Io dico solo di non fare la caccia alle streghe e come ti scritto da gebte che ha avuto comportamenti tutt altro che consoni all unità famigliare mi fa tanto sorridere 
L importante sia tutto imboscato 

Questa donna non credo sia una cattiva madre bisognerebbe sentire la sua campana tutto qui


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho detto che deve stare sola? A me non sembra. Tra stare sole e non essere in grado di lasciare fuori i figli secondo me c'è differenza
> Per altro se sua figlia fosse serena sarei ben contenta per tutti loro


Io fossi in lui parlerei con ex moglie e non darei giudizi sul suo essere o meno una buona madre 
Prenderla a Randellate... Mah


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Credo sia normale dopo un po' se il sentimento è forte e sano coinvolgerli
> Anzi può essere un arricchimento
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che le famiglie ideali sono le tradizionali sane ci mancherebbe pure
> ...


Il grassetto: Quoti me perchè l'ho scritto io perchè a me non sembra
Sul rosso: ho anche detto che se loro sono felici del coinvolgimento sono ben lieta per tutti
Mi sembra che qui si parli di una ragazzina che non è serena per nulla
Allora io stopperei gli incontri in sua presenza e lavorerei con una psicologa per capire e aiutarla
L'uomo lo potrei serenamente incontrare quando la ragazza sta con papà


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La guerra crea sempre nuovi squilibri e non so come si possa consigliarla.
> I bambini vogliono sicurezza, principalmente la sicurezza di non perdere gli affetti e su questo vanno rassicurati.
> Se non si sa come fare, la cosa migliore è consultare uno psicologo dell’età evolutiva e non un avvocato.
> Non vedo perché si debba essere giudici noi senza esserlo.
> ...


Se ti riferisci a me 
Non intendevo assolutamente consigliare a Riccardo di fare la guerra alla sua ex (mi sono spiegata male) ma di nemmeno di stare sulla riva ad aspettare .
Cercare un dialogo e proporre un aiuto non per risolvere le insicurezze della mamma, che pare partita per la tangente ,
Che ne so, proporle di tenere con se a week end alternati entrambe le bimbe cosicché lei sia " felice " e chiederle di dedicare a loro , possibilmente da sola, quello che " tocca" a lei .
Capisco che non sia facile
Ma tentare no?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me
> Non intendevo assolutamente consigliare a Riccardo di fare la guerra alla sua ex (mi sono spiegata male) ma di nemmeno di stare sulla riva ad aspettare .
> Cercare un dialogo e proporre un aiuto non per risolvere le insicurezze della mamma, che pare partita per la tangente ,
> *Che ne so, proporle di tenere con se a week end alternati entrambe le bimbe cosicché lei sia " felice " e chiederle di dedicare a loro , possibilmente da sola, quello che " tocca" a lei .*
> ...


quoto


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il grassetto: Quoti me perchè l'ho scritto io perchè a me non sembra
> Sul rosso: ho anche detto che se loro sono felici del coinvolgimento sono ben lieta per tutti
> Mi sembra che qui si parli di una ragazzina che non è serena per nulla
> Allora io stopperei gli incontri in sua presenza e lavorerei con una psicologa per capire e aiutarla
> L'uomo lo potrei serenamente incontrare quando la ragazza sta con papà


Sì. Questa particolare situazione lo richiede.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il grassetto: Quoti me perchè l'ho scritto io perchè a me non sembra
> Sul rosso: ho anche detto che se loro sono felici del coinvolgimento sono ben lieta per tutti
> Mi sembra che qui si parli di una ragazzina che non è serena per nulla
> Allora io stopperei gli incontri in sua presenza e lavorerei con una psicologa per capire e aiutarla
> L'uomo lo potrei serenamente incontrare quando la ragazza sta con papà


Non so cosa. Ho fatto non volevo. Quotare te 

Ma  certo dico solo di non metterla al rogo

 ha 30 anni e non x questo sarà una madre da prendere a randellate o da mandare via la Bimba dal Papà


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non so cosa. Ho fatto non volevo. Quotare te
> 
> *Ma  certo dico solo di non metterla al rogo
> 
> ha 30 anni e non x questo sarà una madre da prendere a randellate o da mandare via la Bimba dal Papà*


Su questo concordo


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

noto una certa acidità di fondo e corsa al giudizio...
non discuto sul suo essere madre in quanto è sempre stata presente, amorevole, severa e complice con me sulla loro educazione...Si vuole rifare una vita, è debole in quanto soffre la solitudine e la mancanza di una figura maschile accanto in quanto io x lei sono assente e faccio solo il padre. Da qui prenderla a randellate...Il problema che adesso è ancora sul nascere e che mia figlia è gelosa di questa figura, vorrebbe me al suo posto, non accetta la separazione da 2 anni a questa parte. Non sono passivo ma non posso andare dal giudice e chiedere che non frequenti un altro uomo, ne inventarmi che non sia una buona madre...Non ha mai parcheggiato le bambine x andare a scoparsi qualcuno ma sta legando con questo ragazzo che da un anno e mezzo frequenta prima come amico di gruppo adesso come qualcosa di più. A me interessa il benessere delle bambine e tramite la mia presenza e il dialogo cerco di far capire la fine di questo rapporto.. ho chiesto solo consigli e non forconi e roghi
poi l'intervento di uno specialista si può e si deve prendere in considerazione in quanto la situazione è delicata viste le due relazioni e la prole conseguente


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> noto una certa acidità di fondo e corsa al giudizio...
> non discuto sul suo essere madre in quanto è sempre stata presente, amorevole, severa e complice con me sulla loro educazione...Si vuole rifare una vita, è debole in quanto soffre la solitudine e la mancanza di una figura maschile accanto in quanto io x lei sono assente e faccio solo il padre. Da qui prenderla a randellate...Il problema che adesso è ancora sul nascere e che mia figlia è gelosa di questa figura, vorrebbe me al suo posto, non accetta la separazione da 2 anni a questa parte. Non sono passivo ma non posso andare dal giudice e chiedere che non frequenti un altro uomo, ne inventarmi che non sia una buona madre...Non ha mai parcheggiato le bambine x andare a scoparsi qualcuno ma sta legando con questo ragazzo che da un anno e mezzo frequenta prima come amico di gruppo adesso come qualcosa di più. A me interessa il benessere delle bambine e tramite la mia presenza e il dialogo cerco di far capire la fine di questo rapporto.. ho chiesto solo consigli e non forconi e roghi


Il consiglio che credo sia arrivato da tutti e di parlarne con lei (anche se tu stesso hai scritto che non mi sembra morbida nell'affrontare l'argomento) e farle capire che forse le figlie non sono pronte a vederla con un nuovo uomo (e anche qui tu hai scritto che lei non sembra preoccuparsene)


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> noto una certa acidità di fondo e corsa al giudizio...
> non discuto sul suo essere madre in quanto è sempre stata presente, amorevole, severa e complice con me sulla loro educazione...Si vuole rifare una vita, è debole in quanto soffre la solitudine e la mancanza di una figura maschile accanto in quanto io x lei sono assente e faccio solo il padre. Da qui prenderla a randellate...Il problema che adesso è ancora sul nascere e che mia figlia è gelosa di questa figura, vorrebbe me al suo posto, non accetta la separazione da 2 anni a questa parte. Non sono passivo ma non posso andare dal giudice e chiedere che non frequenti un altro uomo, ne inventarmi che non sia una buona madre...Non ha mai parcheggiato le bambine x andare a scoparsi qualcuno ma sta legando con questo ragazzo che da un anno e mezzo frequenta prima come amico di gruppo adesso come qualcosa di più. A me interessa il benessere delle bambine e tramite la mia presenza e il dialogo cerco di far capire la fine di questo rapporto.. ho chiesto solo consigli e non forconi e roghi



Appunto questo volevo dire 
Detesto la caccia alle streghe


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il consiglio che credo sia arrivato da tutti e di parlarne con lei (anche se tu stesso hai scritto che non mi sembra morbida nell'affrontare l'argomento) e farle capire che forse le figlie non sono pronte a vederla con un nuovo uomo (e anche qui tu hai scritto che lei non sembra preoccuparsene)


non è morbida ne aperta e lo vede come un'intrusione nella nuova relazione...così come abbiamo in precedenza fatto noi con il suo ex lei crede di fare con me...ma la differenza è che l'ex non esisteva, non era presente con la figlia, non ha mai dato un euro, ed il giudice ha tolto la patria potestà e quando sono arrivato per la bimba io sono stato l'unica figura paterna di riferimento. Adesso la cosa è ben diversa, ma non capisce


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Non credo sia un peso un figlio x nessunonadesso non esagerate
> Che mamma è? Fredda distaccata o cosa?
> Semplicemente  è vero che i figli affidati alla mamma limitino un po' la vita mentre il genitore non affidatario ha libertà maggiori
> 
> ...


se una donna vuole libertà, per quale motivo è la prima che si oppone a far partecipare i padri separati?
Si può trombare chi vuole e quando vuole, le figlie le da ai padri. Siamo alle solite, donne egoiste. E si lamentano pure.
Una buona mamma non fa come questa donna,insensibile ai sentimenti dei figli.
Quando su sente donna deve avere anche la forza di staccarsi dai figli, visto che i figli ne soffrono.
E con un curriculum simile, quella casa è un porto di mare.
Personalmente io in casa uno non ce lo porterei così facilmente.

Trombarsi l'amico di papà ed essere una brava madre, è una cosa per pochi. Bisogna essere bravi a separare i ruoli.


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> *poi l'intervento di uno specialista si può e si deve prendere in considerazio*ne in quanto la situazione è delicata viste le due relazioni e la prole conseguente


Sì, il forum non può darvi una mano, purtroppo.
E' una situazione che va riequilibrata.
La tua ex ha tutto il diritto di rifarsi una vita, però dovete trovare una soluzione che garantisca il benessere delle bambine.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se una donna vuole libertà, per quale motivo è la prima che si oppone a far partecipare i padri separati?
> Si può trombare chi vuole e quando vuole, le figlie le da ai padri. Siamo alle solite, donne egoiste. E si lamentano pure.
> Una buona mamma non fa come questa donna,insensibile ai sentimenti dei figli.
> Quando su sente donna deve avere anche la forza di staccarsi dai figli, visto che i figli ne soffrono.
> ...


Ah si hai ragione darei un premio a queste figure che sanno così bene scindere i ruoli 

Invece a qsta mamma incapace la sedia con i chiodini e 100 frustrate ma in pubblico 

Ma vafanchiul.... ciao


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, il forum non può darvi una mano, purtroppo.
> E' una situazione che va riequilibrata.
> La tua ex ha tutto il diritto di rifarsi una vita, però dovete trovare una soluzione che garantisca il benessere delle bambine.


Si direi così


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ah si hai ragione darei un premio a queste figure che sanno così bene scindere i ruoli
> 
> Invece a qsta mamma incapace la sedia con i chiodini e 100 frustrate ma in pubblico
> 
> Ma vafanchiul.... ciao


 sei una cafona, arrogante, prima lanci i sassi e poi insulti.
Prendi le difese di questa donna perché tu  sei identica, incapace di gestire la tua vita.
Una fallita che si trincera dietro l'immagine di madre in difficoltà.
Mi fai pena


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si direi così


si ci sono visioni discordanti frutto di esperienze e filtri personali. 
Ci vuole un bel respiro e un professionista capace.
Hai ragione


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sei una cafona, arrogante, prima lanci i sassi e poi insulti.
> Prendi le difese di questa donna perché tu  sei identica, incapace di gestire la tua vita.
> Una fallita che si trincera dietro l'immagine di madre in difficoltà.
> Mi fai pena


Sei un a povera Pazza frustrata 
Non ho nessuna difficoltà  a gestire una vita in cui sono più che serena non mi piace il giudizio gratuito sul essere madre di questa giovane donna 

Dai toni che utilizzi si evince in ogni tuo post che se un'acidona speriamo tu non abbia figli maschi e future nuore

Il vafanciuk era spiritoso 
Scopa un po' di  più magari anzi scommetto Che sei separata in casa causa figli eh... Tipico

Saluti


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

e comunque x concludere, quando si sceglie di chiudere, dopo un tradimento subito, le conseguenze sono queste! Potevo scegliere di vivermi le bimbe, rimanere a casa, non pagare alimenti, non deludere i miei genitori, non essere la chiacchiera del paese, non vivere dentro un appartamento da solo con il silenzio che ti perfora le orecchie. Potevo rimanere e vivermi questa tiepida illusione magari per altri 10 anni aspettando di vederle crescere...
E' questo quello che succede quando si sceglie e non ci si parcheggia..e non mi lamento, voglio ridurre il dolore alle bimbe, far capire, ma non è semplice.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> si ci sono visioni discordanti frutto di esperienze e filtri personali.
> Ci vuole un bel respiro e un professionista capace.
> Hai ragione


Si credo vada aiutata e credo che tu sia strutturato per farlo da come parli anche nei confronti Dell altra ragazzina di cui non sei padre ma di cui ti sei preso cura 

Chapeau


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> e comunque x concludere, quando si sceglie di chiudere, dopo un tradimento subito, le conseguenze sono queste! Potevo scegliere di vivermi le bimbe, rimanere a casa, non pagare alimenti, non deludere i miei genitori, non essere la chiacchiera del paese, non vivere dentro un appartamento da solo con il silenzio che ti perfora le orecchie. Potevo rimanere e vivermi questa tiepida illusione magari per altri 10 anni aspettando di vederle crescere...
> E' questo quello che succede quando si sceglie e non ci si parcheggia..e non mi lamento, voglio ridurre il dolore alle bimbe, far capire, ma non è semplice.


Sembra che te ne fai una colpa
hai fatto una scelta che è comprensibilissima
Leggendoti io mi sarei aspettata solo una reazione più matura dalla tua ex moglie.
Che tu non ti stia lamentando è evidente, sei preoccupato e hai tutti i motivi per esserlo.
Sarebbe l'ideale che tua moglie avesse le tue medesime preoccupazioni così da lavorare insieme per risolverle


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> e comunque x concludere, quando si sceglie di chiudere, dopo un tradimento subito, le conseguenze sono queste! Potevo scegliere di vivermi le bimbe, rimanere a casa, non pagare alimenti, non deludere i miei genitori, non essere la chiacchiera del paese, non vivere dentro un appartamento da solo con il silenzio che ti perfora le orecchie. Potevo rimanere e vivermi questa tiepida illusione magari per altri 10 anni aspettando di vederle crescere...
> E' questo quello che succede quando si sceglie e non ci si parcheggia..e non mi lamento, voglio ridurre il dolore alle bimbe, far capire, ma non è semplice.


Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto

Io vivo in un a grande città del nord ma ti assicuro che le Chiacchere da cortile stile. La. Pazza di poco  Sopra Ci sono cmq.

Fa paura chi esce dagli Schemi per essere sereno credimi soptutto a chi non ha coraggio di farlo

In Bocca al lupo x tutto


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto
> 
> Io vivo in un a grande città del nord ma ti assicuro che le Chiacchere da cortile stile. La. Pazza di poco  Sopra Ci sono cmq.
> 
> ...


crepi


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me
> Non intendevo assolutamente consigliare a Riccardo di fare la guerra alla sua ex (mi sono spiegata male) ma di nemmeno di stare sulla riva ad aspettare .
> Cercare un dialogo e proporre un aiuto non per risolvere le insicurezze della mamma, che pare partita per la tangente ,
> Che ne so, proporle di tenere con se a week end alternati entrambe le bimbe cosicché lei sia " felice " e chiederle di dedicare a loro , possibilmente da sola, quello che " tocca" a lei .
> ...


A volte non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare pure se quoto, figurati quando non lo faccio. Anche perché a volte, come in questo caso, è il clima della discussione che mi colpisce.
Qui ho letto di chiedere l’affido esclusivo. Non mi ricordo chi l’ha fatto, ma è insensato. Ovvio che Riccardo non ci pensa per nulla, visto che sta facendo molte cose, ma alimenta un atteggiamento conflittuale, sempre negativo per i figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Sei un a povera Pazza frustrata
> Non ho nessuna difficoltà  a gestire una vita in cui sono più che serena non mi piace il giudizio gratuito sul essere madre di questa giovane donna
> 
> Dai toni che utilizzi si evince in ogni tuo post che se un'acidona speriamo tu non abbia figli maschi e future nuore
> ...


 il giudizio non l'ho dato io, era intrinseco nel racconto dell'ex. Poi ognuno ci legge quel che vuole.
Problemi di scopare, io proprio non ne ho.
Pazza, non lo sono, ne faccio uso di alcun farmaco.
Frustrata non direi soddisfazioni nel lavoro, in famiglia, con figli.
Per le nuore, spero di non trovarne una come te.
Io acida? Ma ti sei letta.
A te rode il culo per qualcosa, Difatti non a caso ti sei scagliata solo contro me e nocciola con riferimenti espliciti mirati.



Una serena come ti definisci non avrebbe esordito così.

Strano modo hai di scherzare


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> e comunque x concludere, quando si sceglie di chiudere, dopo un tradimento subito, le conseguenze sono queste! Potevo scegliere di vivermi le bimbe, rimanere a casa, non pagare alimenti, non deludere i miei genitori, non essere la chiacchiera del paese, non vivere dentro un appartamento da solo con il silenzio che ti perfora le orecchie. Potevo rimanere e vivermi questa tiepida illusione magari per altri 10 anni aspettando di vederle crescere...
> E' questo quello che succede quando si sceglie e non ci si parcheggia..e non mi lamento, voglio ridurre il dolore alle bimbe, far capire, ma non è semplice.


Che tu chiuda o resti la scelta non è mai facile e il prezzo che paghi c'è comunque, purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> e comunque x concludere, quando si sceglie di chiudere, dopo un tradimento subito, le conseguenze sono queste! Potevo scegliere di vivermi le bimbe, rimanere a casa, non pagare alimenti, non deludere i miei genitori, non essere la chiacchiera del paese, non vivere dentro un appartamento da solo con il silenzio che ti perfora le orecchie. Potevo rimanere e vivermi questa tiepida illusione magari per altri 10 anni aspettando di vederle crescere...
> E' questo quello che succede quando si sceglie e non ci si parcheggia..e non mi lamento, voglio ridurre il dolore alle bimbe, far capire, ma non è semplice.


I bambini non sono adulti e non hanno la consapevolezza che auspicheremmo di avere noi adulti e nemmeno noi abbiamo.
Non credo che il punto sia semplicemente il nuovo uomo. Anzi ORA non vederlo più potrebbe accentuare la sensazione di precarietà dei sentimenti e la possibilità di perdere la sicurezza degli affetti.
Dai la possibilità a entrambe di parlare con una persona competente.
E tieni conto delle varie possibilità parlando con la ex perché non si senta sotto accusa e non si rifiuti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione su tutto
> 
> Io vivo in un a grande città del nord ma ti assicuro che le Chiacchere da cortile stile. La. Pazza di poco  Sopra Ci sono cmq.
> 
> ...


a me sembra che a far paura sia solo l'egoismo e l'immaturità di chi non ha abbastanza cura di una cosa tanto preziosa come la vita dei propri figli.
esiste un modo ragionevole e sensato di continuare a coltivare affetti e relazioni senza imporle ai bambini che stanno passando un momento di transizione ,dovendo elaborare un cambiamento della quotidianità


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che a far paura sia solo l'egoismo e l'immaturità di chi non ha abbastanza cura di una cosa tanto preziosa come la vita dei propri figli.
> esiste un modo ragionevole e sensato di continuare a coltivare affetti e relazioni senza imporle ai bambini che stanno passando un momento di transizione ,dovendo elaborare un cambiamento della quotidianità


:up:


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare pure se quoto, figurati quando non lo faccio. Anche perché a volte, come in questo caso, è il clima della discussione che mi colpisce.
> Qui ho letto di chiedere l’affido esclusivo. Non mi ricordo chi l’ha fatto, ma è insensato. Ovvio che Riccardo non ci pensa per nulla, visto che sta facendo molte cose, ma alimenta un atteggiamento conflittuale, sempre negativo per i figli.



 Ero stata io a parlare di " guerra"( ma non certo a consigliarla ) e non di affido esclusivo .Trovo sia  l'espressione di un conflitto che raramente guarda al benessere dei figli e che anzi sono, loro malgrado, le armi non il fine, a parte casi limiti ovviamente.
Anche Riccardo comunque ha paventato come " soluzione" l'affido esclusivo qualora il malessere della bimba diventasse troppo pesante  grazie a un eventuale convivenza.

Sto vivendo, di riflesso, una situazione simile , e capisco che se il dialogo è unilaterale, se la sensibilità è univoca, quando dall'altra parte c'è una madre ( o un padre )che ha fretta di vivere, di essere "felice" sente come un intromissione nella sua sfera privata i " consigli" dell'altro genitore.


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che a far paura sia solo l'egoismo e l'immaturità di chi non ha abbastanza cura di una cosa tanto preziosa come la vita dei propri figli.
> esiste un modo ragionevole e sensato di continuare a coltivare affetti e relazioni senza imporle ai bambini che stanno passando un momento di transizione ,dovendo elaborare un cambiamento della quotidianità



  Condivido :up:
 Il nocciolo della questione però è:
COME far comprendere all'immaturo ed egoista che si può e si deve salvaguardare la vita dei propri figli con buon senso e amore ? Se a tentare di farlo è il tuo ex che vedi ancora come chi non accetta di vederti " felice"  non se ne esce.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il giudizio non l'ho dato io, era intrinseco nel racconto dell'ex. Poi ognuno ci legge quel che vuole.
> Problemi di scopare, io proprio non ne ho.
> Pazza, non lo sono, ne faccio uso di alcun farmaco.
> Frustrata non direi soddisfazioni nel lavoro, in famiglia, con figli.
> ...


Nocciola?? Ma guarda a me piace diretta e sensata ma su questo argomento non ero d accordo
A me rode il culo per gli atteggiamenti giudicanti di alcune donne che spesso guarda caso  ho notato essere frustrate e giudicanti e un po' acidelle x mancanza di affetto maschile 

Non mi parevi così realizzata in famiglia ma se è cambiata l aria buon x te. Speriamo faccia effetto 

Nuora x carità se poi dovessi trattarla come sta poveraccia di 30  anni meglio la matrigna di Biancaneve perché l hai giudicata eccome l intrinseco l hai estrapolato te a tuo uso e consumo


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Condivido :up:
> Il nocciolo della questione però è:
> COME far comprendere all'immaturo ed egoista che si può e si deve salvaguardare la vita dei propri figli con buon senso e amore ? Se a tentare di farlo è il tuo ex che vedi ancora come chi non accetta di vederti " felice"  non se ne esce.


hai ragione.fra l'altro direi che il problema si sia ripresentato rispetto alla prima figlia .
forse un insegnante o un esterno preparato potrebbe farla riflettere, me lo augurerei


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che a far paura sia solo l'egoismo e l'immaturità di chi non ha abbastanza cura di una cosa tanto preziosa come la vita dei propri figli.
> esiste un modo ragionevole e sensato di continuare a coltivare affetti e relazioni senza imporle ai bambini che stanno passando un momento di transizione ,dovendo elaborare un cambiamento della quotidianità


Ok
Lo sappiamo tutti ma visto che si tratta di una giovane mamma  con magari una forte immaturità ma non credo di disamore x i piccoli così come ha confermato Riccardo.. perché sta caccia alle streghe con giudizi taglienti?? 
Lì ho percepiti io come Riccardo 
Le streghe  vere sono quelle che giudicano una mamma e molto giovane ho letto cose pesanti ma rilassatevi... 


Certo che va risolta la cosa ma non credo sia una cattiva mamma 

Inutile chi fa paragoni con la mia storia che ho un altra età e sono sicura di me stessa dei miei affetti ed è passato tempo x permettere questo cambiamento con supporto di gente competente anche se poi proprio x la maturità dei soggetti coinvolti è stato molto più facile del previsto


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.fra l'altro direi che il problema si sia ripresentato rispetto alla prima figlia .
> forse un insegnante o un esterno preparato potrebbe farla riflettere, me lo augurerei



Come dicevo sto vivendo una situazione simile:
Mia ( ex ) nuora sta vivendo una nuova relazione ( pare sia sposato:condom e quando non può scaricare la bimba da amici e parenti ( e lo fa piuttosto spesso)la sera e di notte il tizio  gira per casa. 
Il padre ( mio figlio ) non può tenerla con se la notte ( lavora di notte) anche se di giorno è sempre con lui. 
Quando è venuto a saperlo dalla bimba  ha provato a ragionarci, chiedendole di avere un attimo di pazienza almeno a fine stagione quando lui potrà tenersela anche di notte , chiedendole di comprendere che la piccola è ancora in fase di assestamento ecc , ma lei si è inalberata e ha reagito proprio come la ex di Riccardo .
" io ho diritto di ... rifarmi una vita   e compagnia bella !! " [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION]  io non ho proferito parola e non intendo farlo se non indirettamente, ascoltando e consigliando mio figlio 
Non tutte le  nuore hanno la suocera che si meritano


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ok
> Lo sappiamo tutti ma visto che si tratta di una giovane mamma  con magari una forte immaturità ma non credo di disamore x i piccoli così come ha confermato Riccardo.. perché sta caccia alle streghe con giudizi taglienti??
> Lì ho percepiti io come Riccardo
> Le streghe  vere sono quelle che giudicano una mamma e molto giovane ho letto cose pesanti ma rilassatevi...
> ...


  A me ricorda la  Sandrelli in " La prima cosa bella"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Ero stata io a parlare di " guerra"( ma non certo a consigliarla ) e non di affido esclusivo .Trovo sia  l'espressione di un conflitto che raramente guarda al benessere dei figli e che anzi sono, loro malgrado, le armi non il fine, a parte casi limiti ovviamente.
> Anche Riccardo comunque ha paventato come " soluzione" l'affido esclusivo qualora il malessere della bimba diventasse troppo pesante  grazie a un eventuale convivenza.
> 
> Sto vivendo, di riflesso, una situazione simile , e capisco che se il dialogo è unilaterale, se la sensibilità è univoca, quando dall'altra parte c'è una madre ( o un padre )che ha fretta di vivere, di essere "felice" sente come un intromissione nella sua sfera privata i " consigli" dell'altro genitore.


Appunto. Tu sei in una fase che non ti fa essere oggettiva.

Io ho scritto diverse cose.
Non solo sono da considerare, ma sono anche suggerimenti per affrontare in modo non univoco la situazione.
Credo bene che se una Si sente trattare da irresponsabile si risente e si chiude.


----------



## riccardo1973 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Come dicevo sto vivendo una situazione simile:
> Mia ( ex ) nuora sta vivendo una nuova relazione ( pare sia sposato:condom e quando non può scaricare la bimba da amici e parenti ( e lo fa piuttosto spesso)la sera e di notte il tizio  gira per casa.
> Il padre ( mio figlio ) non può tenerla con se la notte ( lavora di notte) anche se di giorno è sempre con lui.
> Quando è venuto a saperlo dalla bimba  ha provato a ragionarci, chiedendole di avere un attimo di pazienza almeno a fine stagione quando lui potrà tenersela anche di notte , chiedendole di comprendere che la piccola è ancora in fase di assestamento ecc , ma lei si è inalberata e ha reagito proprio come la ex di Riccardo .
> ...


Non le molla mai, ne alla mamma ne alla suocera e lui a casa non dorme, x il momento. Solo che è presente spesso la sera a cena, e nei fine settimana...E' un ragazzo di cui mi parlano bene, con cui si divertono anche ma ora che hanno visto che la relazione non è più solo amicizia cominciano a preoccuparsi.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> A me ricorda la  Sandrelli in " La prima cosa bella"


Si hai ragione sai 
Bel film


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non le molla mai, ne alla mamma ne alla suocera e lui a casa non dorme, x il momento. Solo che è presente spesso la sera a cena, e nei fine settimana...E' un ragazzo di cui mi parlano bene, con cui si divertono anche ma ora che hanno visto che la relazione non è più solo amicizia cominciano a preoccuparsi.



Capisco.. Non riesce a non coinvolgerle. Io credo sarebbe più " saggio" che di tanto in tanto " mollasse " le bimbe all mamma o a te e fare entrare lui piano piano nella loro vita.
Anche mio figlio ha una nuova compagna, da pochi mesi, si vedono raramente quando c'è la piccola e sempre in compagnia.


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Non le molla mai, ne alla mamma ne alla suocera e lui a casa non dorme, x il momento. Solo che è presente spesso la sera a cena, e nei fine settimana...E' un ragazzo di cui mi parlano bene, con cui si divertono anche ma ora che hanno visto che la relazione non è più solo amicizia cominciano a preoccuparsi.


Forse è tipico anche Dell età 
L adolescenza è un momento molto delicato ma x assurdo sono così egoisti che pensano al loro benessere 
I miei forse che con il papà ho ottimo rapporto non hanno mai manifestato dissenso anzi è partita da loro la richiesta di vederlo di più 

Adesso lo cercano pure senza di me 
Ma il loro papà resta il loro papà 

Da piccole invece soptitto x le femmine il papà è quasi un mito 
Io ricordo ancira un incontro tra mio padre ed una collega e la scenata che gli feci dopo in auto pura gelosia!!! Avevo paura, si separassero da bimba  qnd discutevano anche se toni normali mentre dopo in qualche occasione me lo sono augurato 

Lei vede in te solo te il suo papà e tene credo anche x la tua sofferenza 

Sta a te credo spiegare e dare certezze e alla tua ex comportarsi in modo più maturo 

Il fine ultimo e il loro bene poi non è una mamma che li lascia x farsi i cavoli suoi 

Forse sta cercando di rimediare a fallimento ricreandisi un contesto famigliare ma nel modo errati 
Diversamente si farebbe i cazzi suoi divertendosi e basta


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si hai ragione sai
> Bel film


valerio mastandrea a paolo ruffini (figlio segreto) quasi con entusiasmo:
"Devi conoscere nostra madre, ha rovinato la mia vita, ha rovinato la sua vita .. rovinerà anche la tua".


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> valerio mastandrea a paolo ruffini (figlio segreto) quasi con entusiasmo:
> "Devi conoscere nostra madre, ha rovinato la mia vita, ha rovinato la sua vita .. rovinerà anche la tua".


:up:
Virzì fa recitare tutti meravigliosamente.

Il figlio segreto era Ruffini?


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> valerio mastandrea a paolo ruffini (figlio segreto) quasi con entusiasmo:
> "Devi conoscere nostra madre, ha rovinato la mia vita, ha rovinato la sua vita .. rovinerà anche la tua".


Eppure... A modo suo amava i suoi figli...


----------



## Lara3 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 13-6=7
> Quando la figlia grande aveva 7 anni è nata la sorellina ( sorellastra).
> A 6 anni la figlia grande ha vissuto quello che vive adesso tua figlia.
> Tu come ti sei comportato ? Sei entrato nella loro vita in punta dei piedi  ?
> Quanto hai aspettato ?


?


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Forse è tipico anche Dell età
> *L adolescenza è un momento molto delicat*o ma x assurdo sono così egoisti che pensano al loro benessere
> I miei forse che con il papà ho ottimo rapporto non hanno mai manifestato dissenso anzi è partita da loro la richiesta di vederlo di più
> 
> ...


La sorella più grande è adolescente.. la figlia di Riccardo ha 6 anni....
Sono due età diverse con problematiche diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Virzì fa recitare tutti meravigliosamente.
> 
> Il figlio segreto era Ruffini?


Verificato. È lui.
Simpatico in quel film


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Nocciola?? Ma guarda a me piace diretta e sensata ma su questo argomento non ero d accordo
> A me rode il culo per gli atteggiamenti giudicanti di alcune donne che spesso guarda caso  ho notato essere frustrate e giudicanti e un po' acidelle x mancanza di affetto maschile
> 
> Non mi parevi così realizzata in famiglia ma se è cambiata l aria buon x te. Speriamo faccia effetto
> ...


 tanto per illuminarti nessun matrimonio è rose e fiori. 
E proprio perché per ME i figli sono MOLTO importanti mi adeguo. 
La poveraccia di 30 anni ,che non vorrei come nuora,  proprio per quanto descritto dal legittimo , farebbe soffrire mio figlio oltre ai loro figli. 
L'opinione che ho di queste donne è molto bassa, come d'altronde loro stesse dimostrano passando da un uomo all'altro.
C'è chi le definisce egoista, chi instabili, chi irresponsabili, che narcise, chi poveracce e chi zoccole. Punti di vista a secondo del proprio vissuto.
L'accusatrice giudicante se tu che hai attaccato me è nocciola, te lo ribadisco, con intento. E tu hai giudicato noi, rileggi quello che scrivi, paladina della giustizia.
La mia situazione affettiva reale di sicuro non la vengo a raccontare in toto qui, considerato la presenza di personaggi come te. 
Racconto il mio vissuto, le mie esperienze e quello che ho appreso. 
Le mie risposte a te sono quelle che ti meriti.
Le risposte a Riccardo, sono quelle che penso .

Attenta  la rabbia ti sta schizzando da tutti i pori vista d'occhio


----------



## Mariben (9 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Tu sei in una fase che non ti fa essere oggettiva.
> 
> Io ho scritto diverse cose.
> Non solo sono da considerare, ma sono anche suggerimenti per affrontare in modo non univoco la situazione.
> Credo bene che se una Si sente trattare da irresponsabile si risente e si chiude.


OK ma se una /uno E' irresponsabile che dovrebbe fare l' altro genitore? Certo va benissimo rassicurare, esserci sempre e comunque ma quando vedi che i tuoi sforzi non sono sufficienti per tamponare?
Per esempio .. Mio figlio ha semplicemente chiesto di essere messo al corrente delle sistemazioni temporanee della bimba.(Avrà il diritto di sapere dove e con chi sta la notte ?).Basta questa semplice richiesta per sentirsi dare dell' irresponsabile? Se si hai la coda di paglia , se no perché me lo nascondi e poi chiudi le comunicazioni con me?


----------



## Moni (9 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tanto per illuminarti nessun matrimonio è rose e fiori.
> E proprio perché per ME i figli sono MOLTO importanti mi adeguo.
> La poveraccia di 30 anni ,che non vorrei come nuora,  proprio per quanto descritto dal legittimo , farebbe soffrire mio figlio oltre ai loro figli.
> L'opinione che ho di queste donne è molto bassa, come d'altronde loro stesse dimostrano passando da un uomo all'altro.
> ...


Ma ti rileggi? Dai dei rabbioso ad altri ma ti rileggi? 
Una sequela di giudizi e  per finire anche zoccole che passano da un uomo all altro e la santa inquisizione? 
Ti ho risposto come ho risposto mandandoti delicatamente a fare in chiuk perché è quello. Che meritano le astiose come te 
Nocciola ci si confronta come su altre questioni ma la trovo diversa anni luce da te ma altro spessore 

poi sarei io la rabbiosa che provo a capire una mamma di 30 anni senza metterla al palo

Ma sei ridicola e cattiva con un vissuto davvero povero se sei ridotta così mi fai tenerezza 

Fai la nanna alle 23 di sera che ti si alza la pressione ad inveire modello megera indossi  un foulard nero e ti siedi anche davanti all uscio o spettegoli da dietro le tapparelle sulla vita di  ste donnacce poco di buono??   

Te credo che non ti si piglia adeguati pure perché non vedo vie di uscita nell immediato


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma ti rileggi? Dai dei rabbioso ad altri ma ti rileggi?
> Una sequela di giudizi e  per finire anche zoccole che passano da un uomo all altro e la santa inquisizione?
> Ti ho risposto come ho risposto mandandoti delicatamente a fare in chiuk perché è quello. Che meritano le astiose come te
> Nocciola ci si confronta come su altre questioni ma la trovo diversa anni luce da te ma altro spessore
> ...


beh dai ti stai palesando, non c'è bisogno che continuo la discussione, hai dato una immagine molto chiara di te a tutti.


----------



## riccardo1973 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma ti rileggi? Dai dei rabbioso ad altri ma ti rileggi?
> Una sequela di giudizi e  per finire anche zoccole che passano da un uomo all altro e la santa inquisizione?
> Ti ho risposto come ho risposto mandandoti delicatamente a fare in chiuk perché è quello. Che meritano le astiose come te
> Nocciola ci si confronta come su altre questioni ma la trovo diversa anni luce da te ma altro spessore
> ...


NON VOLEVO CREARE UNA GUERRA...MA VEDO CHE LA SITUAZIONE GENERA LO SCONTRO TRA PUNTI DI VISTA E DI VITA DIVERSI, MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO. CONSIGLI E SPUNTI NE HO AVUTI E RINGRAZIO TUTTI QUELLI CHE A LORO MODO HANNO CONTRIBUITO. PER CHI STA ANCORA LITIGANDO (NOCCIAOLA MONI GINEVRA65): FATE LA PACE CHE LA GUERRA LA STIAMO GIA' FACENDO NELLE NOSTRE VITE!


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> NON VOLEVO CREARE UNA GUERRA...MA VEDO CHE LA SITUAZIONE GENERA LO SCONTRO TRA PUNTI DI VISTA E DI VITA DIVERSI, MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO. CONSIGLI E SPUNTI NE HO AVUTI E RINGRAZIO TUTTI QUELLI CHE A LORO MODO HANNO CONTRIBUITO. PER CHI STA ANCORA LITIGANDO (NOCCIAOLA MONI GINEVRA65): FATE LA PACE CHE LA GUERRA LA STIAMO GIA' FACENDO NELLE NOSTRE VITE!


Carissimo, questa è la dimostrazione come degenera una  discussione, quando uno si permette di insultare anche solo a suo dire scherzando.
Tenere dei toni adeguati senza sforare negli eccessi, parliamo di autocontrollo, non è da tutti. 
Moni non la conosco e da come ha interagito con me è proprio una brutta persona, questo mi basta. La pace la faccio con le persone a cui tengo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> NON VOLEVO CREARE UNA GUERRA...MA VEDO CHE LA SITUAZIONE GENERA LO SCONTRO TRA PUNTI DI VISTA E DI VITA DIVERSI, MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO. CONSIGLI E SPUNTI NE HO AVUTI E RINGRAZIO TUTTI QUELLI CHE A LORO MODO HANNO CONTRIBUITO. PER CHI STA ANCORA LITIGANDO (NOCCIAOLA MONI GINEVRA65): FATE LA PACE CHE LA GUERRA LA STIAMO GIA' FACENDO NELLE NOSTRE VITE!


con chi ti risulta che sto litigando?

Credo di aver espresso la mia opinione e di averti dato consigli
Dopodichè se ho espresso opinoni su tua moglie ho fatto solo per quello che tu hai detto di lei
Il primo che ha lasciato intendere che prima delle sue figlie arriva lei, sei stato tu e ti ho anche postato i post dove lo hai scritto:



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> molto male...ha 13 anni, non è mia figlia ma frutto di un'altra relazione anch'essa finita male. *La ragazzina vede questi uomini di passaggio e non capisce cosa succede. Lo vive come un secondo abbandono, si è attaccata alla mamma con ancora più forza*. Capirà dopo l'adolescenza le dinamiche di coppia, ma credo che il danno sia fatto





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Molto insicura. *Non riesce a stare sola. Se distogli lo sguardo e sente mancare le attenzioni va subito a cercarle altrove. *
> Il copione è lo stesso e succederà col nuovo compagno. Non si è data del tempo x scavare dentro se stessa e capirsi. *Si è guardata subito intorno, un chiodo scaccia chiodo spicciolo. *Io penso anche a lui che si ritrova in queste dinamiche, con 2 figlie di due relazioni diverse, con equilibri instabili. *Ed è pure giovane, 30 anni...*non credo consapevole della cosa, più che altro ubriacato dalla f..ga in quanto oltre ad essere bella e sensuale ci sa fare!





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> *Si. Uomini rimpiazzabili. Io avrei evitato la frequentazione in presenza delle bimbe. Eviterei la convivenza ma conoscendola il passo sarà breve. L'ultima volta mi ha risposto: "loro devono accettare le mie scelte xchè anch'io ho diritto ad essere felice!"...." per te è semplice rifarti una vita, stai da solo, non devi convivere con loro, hai libertà di movimento, non devi rendere conto a nessuno!"*


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *con chi ti risulta che sto litigand*o?
> 
> Credo di aver espresso la mia opinione e di averti dato consigli
> Dopodichè se ho espresso opinoni su tua moglie ho fatto solo per quello che tu hai detto di lei
> Il primo che ha lasciato intendere che prima delle sue figlie arriva lei, sei stato tu e ti ho anche postato i post dove lo hai scritto:


ti ho tirato in mezzo io, per quello che ha scritto moni. Ma tu non hai litigato, per fortuna.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque , se non ho capito male,è il nuovo compagno ad avere 30 anni , lei non so.
 [MENTION=3984]riccardo[/MENTION] quanti anni ha lei?


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

[ MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO. 

Appunto ciò che ho sottolineato io 
Come sempre l ipocrisia la fa da sovrana.. C est la vie 
Va be spero che tu e la tua principessa ne veniate a capo


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Carissimo, questa è la dimostrazione come degenera una  discussione, quando uno si permette di insultare anche solo a suo dire scherzando.
> Tenere dei toni adeguati senza sforare negli eccessi, parliamo di autocontrollo, non è da tutti.
> Moni non la conosco e da come ha interagito con me è proprio una brutta persona, questo mi basta. La pace la faccio con le persone a cui tengo.


Ma guarda donne come te per me sono meglio le zoccolette che citavi poco sopra credimi di frustrate saccenti non me ne faccio nulla continua  pure con i tuoi post profondi e sensati


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> con chi ti risulta che sto litigando?
> 
> Credo di aver espresso la mia opinione e di averti dato consigli
> Dopodichè se ho espresso opinoni su tua moglie ho fatto solo per quello che tu hai detto di lei
> Il primo che ha lasciato intendere che prima delle sue figlie arriva lei, sei stato tu e ti ho anche postato i post dove lo hai scritto:


Bah litigavo con me ma io non me ne sono accorta anzi avrei litigato io con te 

Boh c'è roba poco buona in giro mi sa..


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Eppure... A modo suo amava i suoi figli...


non basta


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> [ MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO.
> 
> Appunto ciò che ho sottolineato io
> Come sempre l ipocrisia la fa da sovrana.. C est la vie
> Va be spero che tu e la tua principessa ne veniate a capo



L'ipocrisia in storie come queste non c'azzecca secondo me.
Qui non si parla di corna e di balle da raccontare , ma di giovani vite che devono ( dovrebbero ) rappresentare la priorità per una madre ( e un padre).
Che sia normale , frequente e all'ordine del giorno non significa che sia giusta, opportuna e rispettosa.
Quando metti al mondo dei figli sai già che dovrai rinunciare, procrastinare quantomeno, la tua " felicità"
Felicità che può essere rappresentata anche da orge sadomaso , infinite partite a scacchi, tornei di calcio o serate alcoliche. oltre che ad avere delle relazioni , come in questo caso. Che fai coinvolgi i tuoi piccoli per non rinunciarci ?.
Non si parla di morale, di etica o di avere il diritto di fare della propria vita quel ci pare, si parla di seguire la crescita di creature che tu hai messo al mondo , di averne cura, di prendersi e dare tempo a loro di metabolizzare certi cambiamenti che gli abbiamo imposto per scelta nostra.
Come far ragionare in questi termini donne ( e uomini) che si comportano da egoisti e immaturi, non "guardando" la sofferenza dei loro figli.. bhè non saprei. Certo chi, come me, crede  fermamente che siano la cura e il rispetto l'unica strada giusta e assistono impotenti un pò di prurito alle mani gli viene. Che  poi non serva a nulla ci sta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia in storie come queste non c'azzecca secondo me.
> Qui non si parla di corna e di balle da raccontare , ma di giovani vite che devono ( dovrebbero ) rappresentare la priorità per una madre ( e un padre).
> Che sia normale , frequente e all'ordine del giorno non significa che sia giusta, opportuna e rispettosa.
> Quando metti al mondo dei figli sai già che dovrai rinunciare, procrastinare quantomeno, la tua " felicità"
> ...


quoto


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non basta


Esatto... era per dire che l'amore non basta.
Bisogna esercitarlo,  servono cura, rispetto ed empatia altrimenti non da gli effetti sperati.
Anche chi plagia, opprime, ricatta affettivamente, controlla i propri figli dice di farlo per amore.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> NON VOLEVO CREARE UNA GUERRA...MA VEDO CHE LA SITUAZIONE GENERA LO SCONTRO TRA PUNTI DI VISTA E DI VITA DIVERSI, MI COLPISCE LA TOLLERANZA VERSO L'ADULTERIO, LE DOPPIE VITE, GLI INGANNI E BUGIE CHE HO LETTO DA 2 ANNI A STA PARTE NEL FORUM MA CI SI IMPERGOLA E IMBUFALISCE COSI' FACILMENTE PER UNA QUESTIONE CHE CREDO SIA FREQUENTE NORMALE E ALL'ORDINE DEL GIORNO. CONSIGLI E SPUNTI NE HO AVUTI E RINGRAZIO TUTTI QUELLI CHE A LORO MODO HANNO CONTRIBUITO. PER CHI STA ANCORA LITIGANDO (NOCCIAOLA MONI GINEVRA65): FATE LA PACE CHE LA GUERRA LA STIAMO GIA' FACENDO NELLE NOSTRE VITE!


Al di là dei toni, delle beghe e degli insulti ( che trovo più che mai assurdi in in forum dove nessuno conosce veramente nessuno).
Hai messo il dito nella piaga e ti meravigli se  vengono usati due pesi e due misure in fatto di tolleranza.
I tradimenti, le corna e le dosi di ipocrisia che spesso ammantano l' argomento riguardano adulti vaccinati e consenzienti .
I bambini sono " merce " malleabile, fragile e delicata e non si toccano. 
Educare non è sempre facile  ma certi errori madornali , sopratutto se dettati dall' egoismo, non lasciano spazio alla mediazione su cosa è morale e cosa no.
Almeno per me e altri utenti quali 
  [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] e  [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]. ( se  non ho interpretato male).
A parte tutto non ho ancora capito ;
1 Se hai proposto ( per esempio) alla mamma dei " turni" per lasciarla libera di vedere il suo nuovo amore , in cambio di un po più del discrezione (  che sparisca il tizio sarebbe controproducente come diceva bene  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] )

2 secondo te lei accetterebbe di farvi aiutare ?
3 perché scrivi in maiuscolo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Al di là dei toni, delle beghe e degli insulti ( che trovo più che mai assurdi in in forum dove nessuno conosce veramente nessuno).
> Hai messo il dito nella piaga e ti meravigli se  vengono usati due pesi e due misure in fatto di tolleranza.
> I tradimenti, le corna e le dosi di ipocrisia che spesso ammantano l' argomento riguardano adulti vaccinati e consenzienti .
> I bambini sono " merce " malleabile, fragile e delicata e non si toccano.
> ...


 esatto. Il figlio è un bene prezioso, tutelare la sua serenità e la crescita per me ha la priorità.
Ho visto una situazione simile, 3 figli 3 padri diversi.
Il maggiore si prendeva cura dei piccoli. 
Un padre presente, uno sparito, l'altro passava il mantenimento ma non voleva vedere il figlio.
Il maggiore , quando ha deciso di andare a convivere, ha dovuto dire alla madre di prendersi cura dei fratelli perché ora toccava a lui avere una propria vita.
Non è una bel vivere. Ci sono figli che si trovano a fare da genitore alla propria madre. 

Mi hanno detto che scrivere grande equivale a gridare, non so se è vero


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> OK ma se una /uno E' irresponsabile che dovrebbe fare l' altro genitore? Certo va benissimo rassicurare, esserci sempre e comunque ma quando vedi che i tuoi sforzi non sono sufficienti per tamponare?
> Per esempio .. Mio figlio ha semplicemente chiesto di essere messo al corrente delle sistemazioni temporanee della bimba.(Avrà il diritto di sapere dove e con chi sta la notte ?).Basta questa semplice richiesta per sentirsi dare dell' irresponsabile? Se si hai la coda di paglia , se no perché me lo nascondi e poi chiudi le comunicazioni con me?


O si fa battaglia o si cerca una modalità comunicativa molto attenta e che non faccia mettere sulla difensiva.
È difficile. Per questo ci sono psicologi e mediatori famigliari. Ma non credo che esista altra strada.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma ti rileggi? Dai dei rabbioso ad altri ma ti rileggi?
> Una sequela di giudizi e  per finire anche zoccole che passano da un uomo all altro e la santa inquisizione?
> Ti ho risposto come ho risposto mandandoti delicatamente a fare in chiuk perché è quello. Che meritano le astiose come te
> Nocciola ci si confronta come su altre questioni ma la trovo diversa anni luce da te ma altro spessore
> ...


Non ti rendi conto che ti ribelli a uno stile comunicativo che è anche il tuo.
Hai talmente assorbito un giudizio negativo che per superarlo lo ribalti.
Se si vive nella savana o si è leone o gazzella. Non è che se tu gazzella interpreti il leone esci dalla savana, sempre lì stai.
Esci dalla savana.
Hai già avuto un periodo di questo tipo, poi l’hai superato. Ci sei ricascata. 
Non ho condiviso certe posizioni contro questa donna perché può anche essere in un periodo di confusione, come ne abbiamo passati tutti, ma l’importante è trovare una soluzione. 
Scannarci sulle opinioni non fa bene a nessuno.


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti rendi conto che ti ribelli a uno stile comunicativo che è anche il tuo.
> Hai talmente assorbito un giudizio negativo che per superarlo lo ribalti.
> Se si vive nella savana o si è leone o gazzella. Non è che se tu gazzella interpreti il leone esci dalla savana, sempre lì stai.
> Esci dalla savana.
> ...


Leoni gazelle non ci ho capito granché  sai
Cmq non importa io non mi ci ritrovo tanto con alcune vostre idee non so può essere tutti uguali
Per me attaccare una persona sul suo essere mamma è meschino e mi è partito un vaffanchiul 

Non mi ci ritrovo  con certi ragionamenti ma non siamo tutti uguali no?

È una certa acidità di certe donne che mi da noia ma magari invecchio pure io così boh


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Leoni gazelle non ci ho capito granché  sai
> Cmq non importa io non mi ci ritrovo tanto con alcune vostre idee non so può essere tutti uguali
> Per me attaccare una persona sul suo essere mamma è meschino e mi è partito un vaffanchiul
> 
> ...


Rispondi con acidità. È questa la savana.


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti rendi conto che ti ribelli a uno stile comunicativo che è anche il tuo.
> Hai talmente assorbito un giudizio negativo che per superarlo lo ribalti.
> Se si vive nella savana o si è leone o gazzella. Non è che se tu gazzella interpreti il leone esci dalla savana, sempre lì stai.
> Esci dalla savana.
> ...


Assorbito un giudizio negativo in che senso scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Assorbito un giudizio negativo in che senso scusa?


Tu hai fatto una fatica tremenda a separarti perché TU pensavi che saresti stata giudicata sbagliata.
Si può essere giudicati male per ragioni etiche , per squallido moralismo di facciata, per darsi auto assoluzione per scelte dettate da comodo o motivi di convenienza economica.
Tu eri schiacciata a tal punto dal pensiero di questi giudizi che qui ti sei sbranata con tutti, sia con chi ti accusava (per i motivi vari già detti) di aver sbagliato a tradire o di non voler apprezzare tuo marito, ti sei ribellata anche a me, quando avevi deciso di riprovarci con tuo marito, perché ti dicevo che non avrebbe funzionato.
Adesso hai seguito il cuore e stai bene e tutto è andato meglio di quanto ti avevano paventato.
Ma ancora sentì il bisogno di giustificarti e per farlo individui “peccati” peggiori nei tuoi interlocutori.
Però se resti sempre nella savana, che in questo caso è l’ambito conflittuale del giudizio, non hai scampo o sei giudicante o sei giudicata.
Per me è segno di una tua insicurezza...non so come definire... etica forse perché hai attraversato molteplici ambienti giudicanti. Ma non stai bene se devi continuamente dirti, anche per interposta persona, che non hai “peccato”.
Per carità in un mondo in cui sembra che non ci siano più riferimenti etici, è positivo porsi dei problemi, ma non esageriamo!


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondi con acidità. È questa la savana.


Mizzzica detto da te acidità Brunetta scusami eh....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Mizzzica detto da te acidità Brunetta scusami eh....


Io non sono mai acida. Sono sicura e assertiva. Io ho chiari i miei punti di riferimento.


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una fatica tremenda a separarti per TU pensavi che saresti stata giudicata sbagliata.
> Si può essere giudicati male per ragioni etiche , per squallido moralismo di facciata, per darsi auto assoluzione per scelte dettate da comodo o motivi di convenienza economica.
> Tu eri schiacciata a tal punto dal pensiero di questi giudizi che qui ti sei sbranata con tutti, sia con chi ti accusava (per i motivi vari già detti) di aver sbagliato a tradire o di non voler apprezzare tuo marito, ti sei ribellata anche a me, quando avevi deciso di riprovarci con tuo marito, perché ti dicevo che non avrebbe funzionato.
> Adesso hai seguito il cuore e stai bene e tutto è andato meglio di quanto ti avevano paventato.
> ...


Scusa cosa c entra il decidere di separarsi con questa mamma?

Poi ti assicuro che è meglio visto chi resta nella melma e tradisce di chi prende coraggio

Detto questo lo stesso Riccardo ha visto attaccata la sua ex moglie  e lo ha scritto bene poche righe sopra ed è la stessa sensazione che ho avuto io 

Poco di buono irresponsabili zoccolette
Si probabilmente io stessa sono stata vista come una madre stronza a separarmi più di chi scopa fuori e questo può influenzare il mio giudizio anche se grazie a dio sono commenti arrivati da poche tristi figure ( a loro volta con problemi in casa) 
ma esattamente come la traditrice si  sente tirata in ballo o la zitella viene commentata ecc dcc

Sono proprio i giudizi delle donne a tagliare le gambe alle donne 

Qui ho letto di tutto anche chi dava della madre degenere a donne che tradivano 
Dipende  sempre da che parte ci si trova della barricata e vale anche x te il tuo giudizio e influenzato dalla tua esperienza non credere 
Sei dura e poco flessibile 

Credo sia umano x tutti noi essere influenzati dal proprio trascorso 

Io preferisco determinante tipologie di donne che quelle comari e amen io non andrò genio ad altre campo ugualmente


----------



## Moni (10 Ottobre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono mai acida. Sono sicura e assertiva. Io ho chiari i miei punti di riferimento.



E te la canti e te la suoni

Beata te che sei così forte dai brava


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Scusa cosa c entra il decidere di separarsi con questa mamma?
> 
> Poi ti assicuro che è meglio visto chi resta nella melma e tradisce di chi prende coraggio
> 
> ...


Sei tornata nella savana. 
Non hai nemmeno letto quello che ho scritto in questo thread.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2018)

A proposito di figli, a proposito di mastandrea[video=youtube_share;Z5gcn-CpMI8]https://youtu.be/Z5gcn-CpMI8[/video]


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2018)

Lasciamo a parte i giudizi sulle donne, analizziamo questa donna ... non la giudico, forse ha problemi di sfasamento e di instabilità ma resta assolutamente proibito far pesare alle figlie i problemi inerenti alle sue scelte sentimentali.
Prima di tutto visto che ci sono problemi avrebbe dovuto farsi aiutare psicologicamente, poi magari evitare la evidente conflittualità che è sorta fra loro e il nuovo compagno...  e infine avere un rapporto civile con l'ex per trovare una via di accomodamento dei problemi che la sua nuova relazione sta creando.
Non si tratta di cose trascendentali, se non capisce che sono questioni basilari significa che non riesce a rapportarsi in maniera matura ed empatica e questo non c'entra nulla con la libertà di rifarsi una vita.  
Ci sarebbe la sacrosanta necessità di non creare problemi esistenziali alle figlie in un periodo così sensibile per le loro vite...In casi come questo bisogna essere prima madri e poi donne... e con un po' di tatto, pazienza, buon senso, oltre ad un aiuto psicologico ed un pizzico di umiltà, non dovrebbero esserci problemi insormontabili.


----------



## riccardo1973 (8 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lasciamo a parte i giudizi sulle donne, analizziamo questa donna ... non la giudico, forse ha problemi di sfasamento e di instabilità ma resta assolutamente proibito far pesare alle figlie i problemi inerenti alle sue scelte sentimentali.
> Prima di tutto visto che ci sono problemi avrebbe dovuto farsi aiutare psicologicamente, poi magari evitare la evidente conflittualità che è sorta fra loro e il nuovo compagno...  e infine avere un rapporto civile con l'ex per trovare una via di accomodamento dei problemi che la sua nuova relazione sta creando.
> Non si tratta di cose trascendentali, se non capisce che sono questioni basilari significa che non riesce a rapportarsi in maniera *matura* ed *empatica *e questo non c'entra nulla con la libertà di rifarsi una vita.
> Ci sarebbe la sacrosanta necessità di non creare problemi esistenziali alle figlie in un periodo così sensibile per le loro vite...In casi come questo bisogna essere prima madri e poi donne... e con un po' di *tatto*, *pazienza*, *buon senso*, oltre ad un aiuto psicologico ed un pizzico di *umiltà*, non dovrebbero esserci problemi insormontabili.


stavamo ancora insieme se ci fossero state queste qualità...


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> stavamo ancora insieme se ci fossero state queste qualità...


Giusta constatazione 
Che poi basta, davvero quello per andare avanti in coppia


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Giusta constatazione
> Che poi basta, davvero quello per andare avanti in coppia


Beh, ma anche no.

A meno che non si cerchi un padre, quello non basta.


----------



## Moni (9 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, ma anche no.
> 
> A meno che non si cerchi un padre, quello non basta.


No intendevo che in una coppia che funzioni non possono mancare da entrambe le parti quelle qualità che ti permettono di affrontare i casini vari che gestire una famiglia comporta 

Parlo di una coppia dove ci sia affiatamento sesso ecc ecc che a volte non bastano s epoi si sbrocca facile entrambi


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> stavamo ancora insieme se ci fossero state queste qualità...


Comprendo la tua risposta ma se con te era consigliabile avere queste caratteristiche, con la figlia è imperativo trovsrle... vi siete separati come coppia non come genitori e la figlia non può e non deve pagare i problemi della tua ex... Esistono per questo gli specialisti di crisi di famiglia... la coppia finisce la famiglia intesa come figli DEVE essere tutelata.  
Un conto è la realizzazione di sè stessi altro spargere a pioggia sui figli i malesseri che la separazione porta...


----------

